# interesting article about the link between cancer and environmental exposures



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, very interesting reading.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting this informative article. Many respected sources are quoted in the article including Tuft's and the director of the Colorado State University’s Animal Cancer Center. Dr. Orton at Colorado State saved my Chance's life (heart, not cancer). We met many of the people who work at the Animal Cancer Center. They are world class and doing some amazing research.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very informative, thank you!
My first Golden died of lymphoma at 5 1/2 years and I was always wondering if where we lived for a while, was a contributing factor. For 8 months, we had lived in a suburb right next to Detroit's industrial area. Every single day, the air was yellow and it stank. 
I was sooo happy when we finally got military housing and moved away from that skanky place. 
Also, back then flea dips, over the counter sprays, powders were popular. Frontline Plus and all the other topicals and pills were not on the market yet. All could have been a factor for him getting cancer so early in life.
My second golden died of lymphoma and DIC at 12 1/2 years old. The most polluted place I ever lived with him was actually in Germany, where they were still putting raw sewage on farm fields, where we were walking our dogs. 
Then living in PA in housing, they treated the lawns everywhere with lots of chemicals and did not warn pet owners beforehand. Many a times I would walk across a grassy area with my dog and smell a heavy chemical odor. Of course, I tried to avoid these areas once I found out about them having been treated and washed my dog's paws after each walk. 
The vet recommended flea/tick products were not on the market till he was older. Who knows? 
But I do think environment has a lot do do with cancer both in pets and humans.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you posting this article, very interesting. I too believe a lot of cancers in both humans and pets are due to environmental causes. 

We don't use any chemicals on our yard because of it and I clean with Vinegar.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for posting this.


> An estimated 60 percent of golden retrievers die from cancer, according to the Morris Animal Foundation, a nonprofit group that is funding the study.


--so sad and I personally believe environmental factors play a partial role in that high figure. 

I'm like Carolina Mom and basically use vinegar for household cleaning. If something needs bleaching I make sure the dog is out of the area in a different room and the area being cleaned is well ventilated, then I rinse it over and over with fresh water to eliminate residue. We use natural chemicals in our yard; however, we walk outside and our dogs are exposed to who knows what that others put on their yards. We attempt to wipe paws and coats with unscented baby wipes when we return. Then, the ultimate assault this summer when our county declared a health emergency and rained poison from the sky on two separate nights to kill mosquitoes that carry the West Nile Virus. We did what we could to protect ourselves, our dog and our property, but we have no idea of what the long term effects of that will be (it did help reduce mosquito population and more West Nile cases though).


----------

